# Name this tune!



## rvwfan (Jun 4, 2011)

For the life of me, I can't figure out the name/composer. I just would
like to find some info so I can listen to more from this composer!

Give it a listen, it's the second ditty. (starts at 28 seconds)






and this one too






Any leads/suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

The first one definitely has a Latin/Spanish inflection to it, but I am still at a loss for its name and composer. Ditto with the second. Sorry.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

The first one (or rather the second one in the first one) sounded like the chord progression of every 1950's doo-*** song I ever heard.


----------



## rvwfan (Jun 4, 2011)

samurai said:


> The first one definitely has a Latin/Spanish inflection to it, but I am still at a loss for its name and composer. Ditto with the second. Sorry.


Latin/Spanish? Never thought of that, it does have a sort of jazz bassy riff...but the strings are more something of a modified Vivaldi.

I have two kidneys but only need one...would gladly trade it for the name of the composer!!!!!


----------

